# Wallstreet Institute



## Adele (18 November 2009)

Schon witzig, was man alles lernen kann.... Hatte heute in meinem GMX-Spam-Verdachtsordner ein großartiges Angebot für -- Sprachkurse des Wallstreet Institute ---. Natürlich mit der Vorgabe, alles kostenlos, Sprachtest kostenlos, und sowieso alles kostenlos...., dafür dabei gleich das Eingabefeld für Adresse etc. für weitere Informationen, was mich doch zum Googlen veranlasste. Fazit: Das Wallstreet-Sprachinstitut gibt es tatsächlich. Aber: Auch auf der homepage nur Angebote, viel Eigenwerbung und Verweis auf Filialen, aber NIRGENDWO ein Verweis auf KOSTEN. AGBs bekommt man angeblich -- Zitat eines Posters in einem anderen Forum -- erst nach Anmeldung, was man auch über ein bereits erwähntes Anmeldefeld tun kann. Offensichtlich sind die Kurskosten horrend. Wenn das Ganze auch erst mal seriös wirkt, bewegt sich das Ganze in meinen Augen im Bereich der Grauzone, weil der Interessent erst mit herzerfrischenden Lockangeboten betr. einer inzwischen weltumspannend notwendigen Sprache in das Institut gelockt werden, bevor der überraschend dicke Finanzierungshammer kommt.

Ich leg Euch mal einige Links dazu bei.

[noparse]http://www.wallstreet-institute.de]Englischkurse und Englisch Lernen mit Wall Street Institute[/noparse]

wall street institute


/http://www.gartendatenbank.de/forum/warnung-vor-wallstreet-institut--englischkurse--t-1038-1


Erfahrungen mit dem Wall Street Institute? | aus Forum Fremdsprachen | wer-weiss-was


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2009)

*AW: Wallstreet Institute*

Schlägt wohl gehäuft auf
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=26820


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2009)

*AW: Wallstreet Institute*

Bei einem Spam-Störer, der einen nachweisbaren Firmensitz in Deutschland hat, bietet sich das hier an:
Antwortmail - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Muro (14 August 2011)

Lasst die Finger von WSI Leute, denn da gehts nur um die große Kohle. Vor Vertragsabschluss wird einem viel versprochen, danach wird man um sein Geld gebracht. Es ist zu teuer und bringt nichts. Mit dem Geld würde ich heute lieber in ein englischsprachiges Land fliegen und hätte auch mehr davon. Der Typ errinerte mich an die amerikanischen Autohändler aus den Filmen, die einen betrügen. Obwohl die wussten, daß ich auf Jobsuche war und jeden Moment umziehen könnte, haben die mir versichert, dass ich kündigen könnte, falls es nicht möglich ist, sich zu einem Kurs in der jeweiligen Stadt tranferieren zu lassen. Als es soweit war, wurde meine Kündigung nicht akzeptiert, mit der Begründung, ich hätte die Stelle vielleicht nicht eingetreten und hätte auch keinen Beweis geliefert, dass ich tatsächlich umgezogen bin. Dabei hatten die von mir den Arbeitsvertrag bekommen. Ich wusste nicht, dass ich den soviel Rechenschaft schuldig bin. Jetzt muss ich zusehen, dass ich den Kurs in Stuttgart abschliesse, der ca. 50 km entfernt ist von einem Wohnort. Das Antwort war einfach nur unverschämt, das ich nach meiner Kündigung bekam. Das war es für mich mit der WSI. Dabei hat man mich ständig angesprochen, ich solle Freunde mitbringen. Heute bin ich so froh, dass ich das nicht getan habe, denn ich hätte wahrscheinlich meine Freunde verloren.


----------



## Anfaenger (11 September 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann mich dem nur anschließen! Ich bekomme den Kurs zwar vom AA bezahlt. Jedoch wundere ich mich, dass das AA die Kosten vollständig übernommen und mir noch Wallstreet Institut empfohlen hat! Das Englisch muß man sich selber beibringen und auch die Grammatikregeln! Das sprachliche soll man von anderen, bessersprechenden Schülern lernen. Wo man denn auch  Falsche Aussprache und Fehler übernimmt. Die Lehrer sind nicht in der Lage einem zu erklären, wie ein Satz aufgebaut wird, weil
sie die deutsche Muttersprache nicht beherrschen (Dich nicht verstehen) und zusätzlich darauf bestehen Deine Fragen auf Englisch zu erklären! (Wie?? soll ich es erklären.. bin Anfänger und kann kein Englisch???!!!! Alles in Allem.... Man sitzt da nur dumm rum! Keiner kann ein helfen außer Du Dir selber.. indem Du versuchst deine Bücher durchzuackern. Schriftlich ist man bei fast 90% weil die Sätze vorgebaut sind und mündlich ist man nicht in der Lage einen Satz auf englisch zu erzählen! Weil es eben nicht mündlich klappt, wird man zusätzlich von den Lehrern für blöde Erklärt!!!
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich zum Arbeitsamt gehe und denen mein Problem vortrage! Der Bildungsgutschein stammt aus Steuergeldern und Wallstreet bereichert sich davon ohne ein Handschlag dafür zu tun! (Meine Mitschüler sind meine Lehrer die mir Englisch beibringen sollen. Wer nicht seine Mitschüler auf den "Geist" geht, ist für "Wallstreet" nicht Teamfähig) Eigentlich müßten meine Mitschüler dafür bezahlt werden, weil sie mir Englisch beibringen und nicht Wallstreet Institut!
Ich habe ein Hals wie ein Ofenrohr!!!!!
TIP: Google Translator ist zig mal besser, günstiger und viel Stressfreier!!


----------



## S.U. (6 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

meiner Seits kann ich leider auch nur eine ganz große WARNUNG im Bezug auf das WSI aussprechen. Ich habe in einem persönlichen Beratungsgespräch gefragt ob das Lern-Programm auch mit einem Mac nutzbar sei. Da ich zeitlich nicht die Möglichkeit habe immer vor Ort zu lernen. WSI wirbt ja auch damit, flexibel lernen zu können. LEIDER musste ich feststellen, das es eine FALSCHAUSSAGE gewesen ist. Obwohl ich die Dame extra darauf hingewiesen habe, das dies der einzige Grund für mich ist zu WSI zu gehen, um unabhängig an meinem eigenen Computer zu arbeiten, hat sie mir dreist ins Gesicht gelogen. Ich habe mich auf das Wort der Beraterin verlassen und musste feststellen das sie gelogen hat. Vertraglich ist WSI jetzt im recht. Ich habe auch keinen Nachweis über diese Aussage obwohl die Dame (Beraterin) zu ihrer Aussage steht, komme ich nicht mehr aus dem Vertrag raus. Ich müsste mir einen Anwalt nehmen und auf Täuschung plädieren. Viel Arbeit, noch mehr Geld und Ärger dazu. Sehe die jetzt mehr als 2.000€ nicht mehr als Zahlung für einen Englischkurs an, sondern als Zahlung für eine sehr unangenehme Erfahrung. LASST EUCH ALLES SCHRIFTLICH BESTÄTIGEN, ansonsten könnt ihr nicht auf die Aussagen der Mitarbeiter zählen. Meine Erfahrung! VORSICHT! 

Des Weiteren ist das Programm von WSI total veraltet! Werdet ihr sehen wenn ihr die Uralten verwendeten Filme zum lernen nutzt. Die Art zu lernen, kann man auch viel kostengünstiger haben! WATCH OUT!


----------



## WSI Opfer (2 Februar 2012)

Finger weg, Betrug im großen Stil. Lest die Verbraucherforen und lasst Euch nicht von den Werbepostsbeeindrucken. Wer Spammt manipuliert auch Foren...


----------

